# Snowing in Chicago!



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

It's snowing like crazy outside right now! I don't have a camera, but somebody'll take pictures of this I'm sure. Woohoo!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

No snow here in Bloomingdale, or I would take a pic that is for sure


----------



## ferdinand711 (Oct 25, 2006)

are you somewhere in this area?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Snowing pretty good around 3 today here in woodstock.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I am so glad some snow fell, really put the heat on people


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope i see some snow tonight!purplebou


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm in Naperville and it was really coming down...for a few minutes. It was so nice to see. I'm surprised nobody got a picture. I tried with my phone, but I don't think it came out very well.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

erkoehler;616741 said:


> No snow here in Bloomingdale, or I would take a pic that is for sure


Im right next to you!

How did you not get any snow?

Look Here!

Not the best pic's but its from my phone.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I knew somebody'd get it. Good work.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

All we got was pea size hail.


----------

